# 270 Tank Build Almost Done



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

After 7 years off, I'm stocking my 270 (previously sw) with 10 caribe and 10 red bellies. Got em from George today. Water for the main tank is ready, now just need to plumb it up. So happy to be back in the piranha hobby! Good to see this site still up and kicking. Who remembers the mouse video?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol i do
270 gallons? niiiiiiiiiiiiice








i cant wait to see a picture of it when shes up and running. thats gonna truly be a monster piranha tank man


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

I'll get them up tomorrow. Currently , they are too small for me to run my main pumps and filtration, but I have a secondary system set up. They are all juvis, so the bio load will be minimal. I threw 50 goldfish in to test it. Not a one has died and my levels are good, so they can go in tomorrow. I was going to run an sps tank, but damn ... I'm not retired yet so not enough time for that! Plus, the Ps are more fun to watch.,

And I really need to change my 2002 avatar pic. That's one fugly chick!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hai and







back!...Please post pics when you get the chance!..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i hear ya with the time. theres so many things i can and want to do but it would so time consuming i would barely have free time for family and errands after work. im down to a solo tank with a solo fish. im staring at my empty tanks and every time i go to my lfs all i do is browse up and down their display aisles brainstorming ideas for new setups.

its a healthy addiction i guess


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Tank prepped and ready for plumbing.

Try two.



alvin said:


> Tank prepped and ready for plumbing.
> 
> Stand and the little guys.
> Try two.


Tank prepped and ready for plumbing.

Stand and the little guys.

Saltwater tank as well.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

that tank is awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

On stand and plumbing today. Bulkheads are impossible to find in cincinnati. Should be here Monday.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ah another ohio man. hi from cleveland








love the wood color...
i always had black stands. to minimize the stand and make the tank pop a little more but afterseeing yours i like how nice it looks. looks quality


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking good so far!...


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks guys. I built the stand as this tank was custom made 8 years ago for a wall in my old house. It's only 7 ft long, so no chance at buying one. It's mostly maple ( Home Depot maple) not the good stuff, but its functional. The bones are basic 2x4 framed like a house. Overkill, but why not? 2x4s are cheap!


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

alvin said:


> Thanks guys. I built the stand as this tank was custom made 8 years ago for a wall in my old house. It's only 7 ft long, so no chance at buying one. It's mostly maple ( Home Depot maple) not the good stuff, but its functional. The bones are basic 2x4 framed like a house. Overkill, but why not? 2x4s are cheap!


Rocks added and water cycling


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

shes comin together. i like the rocks. good call on the natural colors.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> shes comin together. i like the rocks. good call on the natural colors.


Thanks. Natural looking since I got them in my lake out back. Same with the wood . Soon as the bulkheads come in I can finish the plumbing. Can't fire up the pumps for a month or so. It'll be too much for the little guys. I'm going to throw on a spare canister to get rid of the debris. Got a couple bio wheels running at this point.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lmao at your avatar









hey you actually inspired me. im heading out after work tonight to collect some river stones and im gonna treat them but i want that look in my tank now. ive had black gravel which is amazing for making my fishes colors 'pop'. i really like how youre starting out so far. cant wait to see the next round of pics


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

im from batavia close to the nati ive had some luck finding things at exotics and aquatics on the west side.Awesome setup!!


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

rusty13 said:


> im from batavia close to the nati ive had some luck finding things at exotics and aquatics on the west side.Awesome setup!!


Jason built my tank. That's a great store. Ive been going there for ten years. They have rhoms from time to time. They have two right now. I had to order my bulkheads online. He couldn't spare the amount I needed (8). He still does custom installs. Thanks ! Hopefully I can get the little guys in there soon.


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

Oooooh so excited to see what happens next! Keep up the awesome work buddy!


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

They're getting bigger, but still hide most of the time since I put them in the big tank. I still can't hook up the plumbing or fire up the pumps as they are still too small. Hopefully in the next month or so. I plan on finishing the plumbing this weekend, then firing it up next month for good. Just running a power head and a fluval for now with 15 gallon changes daily.


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

So the P's are in?


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Yes, sorry for the delay. 11 survived out of 20. About what I expected. They are now large enough to add the plumbing. Looking good so far.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

good to hear, brah!...







...can't wait to see some updated pics!...


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm in San Antonio for a couple of weeks, or else I'd post some right away. I'd like to get a couple piraya after they get big enough. ANyone get the old terns anymore? They were my favorite due to color. Havent seen any in while.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Terns are very rare in the hobby these days...however, if you get piraya (regardless of size since they grow pretty fast and get very large) then I would go that route for a tank that size!...


----------



## rebhchad (Oct 9, 2013)

that tank is amazing bro.. good job..


----------

